# Leash problems



## BigArn (Apr 23, 2009)

OK, Rocky is going on 6 months now, and has been pretty good when the leash is attached. But if he sees a person he knows, or another dog it’s hold on for the ride. Pulls like there is no tomorrow. I’ve tried to get him to sit, but just getting his attention is hard to do. I would normally get in front of him to get his attention but he goes right around me trying to get to the person or dog. And it’s all being friendly, not being aggressive.
Any tips would be greatly appreciated to get him to stop pulling so much in this type of situation. Not a fan of the choke type collars either, but if that is the answer I’ll look into it.


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

I got the gentle leader, does wonders!!
http://www.petsmart.com/search/index.jsp?kwCatId=&kw=gentle%20leader&origkw=gentle%20leader&sr=1


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

Turn around and walk in the opposite direction. After doing that a few times he will figure out the only way he is going to get to where he wants to go is to do it by your side and not acting like a hooligan.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Gentle Leader is not for every dog .. we'll never use it as to me it was the most unnatural thing for Xargos.. 

There is a very good article by Susanne Clothier on this.. (check her website http://flyingdogpress.com/content/view/18/94/ -- you need to register for free to read) also, the dog (even if adjusted properly) CAN get it off..

Tanya


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

While it may not be for every dog, it has done wonders on my dog, only used it a few days, and now on regular leash with no problems at all, I'd rather use this than a choke chain.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I need help with this too, both my GSD walk good until, something scares them, or when they know we are heading home, then they are in a hurry. They pull so hard and drag me.


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Heidi W... my GSD walk good until, something scares them, or when they know we are heading home, then they are in a hurry. They pull so hard and drag me.


Yip, Blake did the exact same thing. Was horrible...he'd see the house and start pulling like a maniac. Nothing worked, I stoped and told him to sit...he kept trying to go. It was as if he blocked out everything except the door to the house. So then I started to turn in the opposite direction every time he started to pull. I'd walk until he settled down and then turn around and head back home. I had to do it about 6 times for him to get it the first day and a few more times the second day...after that he 'doesn't know where our house is'!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Exactly, It is like they don't like going for walks, they can't wait to get back home. I try to walk two at a time it is a struggle. I guess I will need to practice with one or get the head halter gentle leader and see if that works.


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

I Tried to use the Gentile Leader, didn’t work for my girl, she only got anxious and jumping like crazy, I tried to change directions until I got dizzy, tried food as distraction and nothing works, I found about prongs and give it a try, the first time she tried to pull was shocking, more for me than my dog, she yelp and cried, I took it off and put it away, one day walking with a friend, while I was struggling with my girl we saw a big dog pulling a lady to cross the street, the lady loose the leash and the dog got hit by a passing car, after the shocking moment my friend look at me and told me, “that could be your dog”, I felt something horrible from my spine to my forehead, I went back home and put the prong on my girl again, as soon she tried to pull the prong kick in, she start to yelp and cry again, but I didn’t took it out, as soon she calmed we kept walking, she make two more attempts and then she desist, after that she never tried again...
It did work, I couldn’t resist after couple of days and put the gentile Leader again, same as the first time, I thought would be the same as the prong so leave it for the entire walk, she didn’t do well, at the end my girl was shaking like crazy and as soon I took it off she start to rub her nose everywhere, I use the prong next day and she was walking nicely and then I notice something better she was waving her tale while we were walking, she was happy.
As Chantell said, the Gentile Leader is not for every dog and certainly not for my dog.


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

I don't like the gentle leader either. If he is 6 months he is old enough for a prong collar. A few corrections with the prong collar, much better than a choke collar and he will be heeling. Good luck with him.


----------



## jax (Feb 10, 2009)

if they pull esp..when walking..make them sit. they will quickly figure out that if they want to get somewhere, they have to do it with you..take a few steps...they pulll again you make them sit again..doesnt usually take long for them to catch on this way


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Use a flat collar and -- Be a post. No need for a sit. Just be a post when he starts to pull. Any time he starts to pull. You only move forward when he gives some slack on the lead or comes back to you (your choice of which one you want) It will take you a long time to go for a short walk the first week or so. 
Consistency here is key. For quite a while if you violate this and reward the pulling (by moving the direction they want to go when they are pulling) you will have a set back and have to reinforce the post for a couple of days.


----------



## ladybadone (Aug 12, 2009)

I have the same problem with storm. Generally he walks pretty good on a harness and or head harness. Hubby uses harness, I use the head one. Storm is over social. He sees someone he knows he wants to go see them and a dog he sometimes goes crazy. He isnt aggressive he wants to go see it: However people that dont know him think its being aggressive cuz of the way it looks.


----------

